# Melbourne Arms Derelict Pub- West Yorkshire April'2011



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 2, 2011)

Derelict pub, West Yorkshire. Couldn't find any info on this place, roof has been burnt out and some floors not really safe, also visited with ROYALBOB.
Sorry about them being dark its not very light in there 



The Pub by KelseyRebecca98



Chair with the light by KelseyRebecca98



Staircase by KelseyRebecca98



Shelf by KelseyRebecca98



Moldy Chair by KelseyRebecca98



Light Through The Window by KelseyRebecca98




The Way To The Cellers by KelseyRebecca98



Through the Window by KelseyRebecca98



The doors by KelseyRebecca98




Rooms by KelseyRebecca98




Back Door by KelseyRebecca98



Peeling Paint by KelseyRebecca98

And finally a picture of my daddy 


Self Portrait by KelseyRebecca98


Thanks for looking! 
Check out my other photos on flickr. http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelseyrebecca98/


----------



## ROYALBOB (Apr 3, 2011)

Nie pics there button, really like the light through the window, well explored!


----------



## yorkietommo (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice one Kels. Some beauties.


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Apr 3, 2011)

yorkietommo said:


> Nice one Kels. Some beauties.



Thanks tommo, the place was pretty decent


----------



## smiler (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice One Kels,
I enjoyed looking, the shot looking out of the window at what I think is a bird house/feeder I really liked, Thanks for sharing


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicely captured peely paint there.


----------

